
AI vs. Data Science vs. Data Engineering - mwakanosya
https://blog.insightdatascience.com/how-emerging-ai-roles-fit-in-the-data-landscape-d4cd922c389b
======
andrewfong
The term "data science" always struck me as odd. As in, don't all sciences
necessarily involve data?

~~~
BucketSort
Data Science is what statistics is called by engineers.

~~~
sin7
I've taken a lot of statistics classes. Not once were random forests
mentioned. Boosting was. Gradient boosting wasn't. Linear and logistic models
were mentioned, but those are day 1 data science.

------
vonnik
One interesting point is the relative prevalence of different programming
languages in data science vs. data engineering. Python and R are obviously
dominant in data science, while Java and JVM languages are more widespread in
data engineering, and that divide means that the algorithms don't always plug
in well to the big data stack.

------
minimaxir
The article makes the false equivalency that all three skills are mutually
exclusive. In actually, having proficiency in _all_ of AI/DS/Data Engineering
is important, as they are all interrelated with DS proper (where AI is used
for Moreno robust modeling and Data Engineering is for practical schema
management)

And DevOps too. Honestly I’d like to see more thought pieces about statistical
devops workflows that aren’t from startups which intentionally complicate the
process to sell their own product.

~~~
wuliwong
Wouldn't a false equivalency be if the author said all jobs are equivalent
because they share some common skills? Seems like you might be claiming a
false "exclusivity?"

I'm legitimately asking because I had to just admit to myself that I didn't
really know what "false equivalency" means and looked it up.

